# Keeping housefly larvae in the fridge



## Jay (Feb 15, 2007)

Okay- I have heard that some here keep housefly larvae refrigerated.

How do you refrigerate housefly larvae?

How long can you refrigerate them until they start going bad?

What do you keep them in?

I am asking these in an effort to decrease the time it takes for me to maintain my flies, and to make it easier for everyone to raise flies. I have various information on refrigerated pupae but not on refrigerated larvae.


----------



## Rick (Feb 15, 2007)

I have bluebottle flies which are about the same. I get them in the mail, remove them from the box and stick them in the fridge. They come to me in little bowls with lids. I just leave them in there. They keep for several weeks. Take out a bunch at a time and within a week they are flies. Couple days later I take out the next batch.


----------



## ABbuggin (Feb 15, 2007)

I do the same


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 16, 2007)

I let the grubs turn into pupa before puting it into the ffridge. When i keep the grubs in the fridge for more than 2 weeks, half of them fail to pupate. I can keep the pupa in the fridge for 3 weeks. ANy longer than that, the blue bottle will still pupate into fly but with mess up wing and unable to fly, which i don't mind at all


----------

